# R.I.P. Specky 1999-October 13, 2005



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Specky, the older woman who stole Chuckie's heart, passed away sometime last night. Chuckie was devotedly standing guard over her when I found her this morning.

http://www.rims.net/2005Sep06/target7.html

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh Terry, poor Specky, and poor Chuckie too. And poor you. So sorry to hear about this. Man, the "stuff" just keeps on coming and coming.

Hang in there.

Linda


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Oh this is so not your month I'm so sorry that Specky has passed. As I've always said to you, please feel the warmth in your heart that you've given and shared with the animals in your care. Specky was well cared for and was lucky to have you as a care giver. There is really nothing else to say because you exude love and warmth and all the critters SURELY feel this on some level.

Best regards and hugs to you,


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Poor Specky. At least you gave it some love and I'm sure it felt it. I know animals must feel it. How can they not?

Thank you for trying to care for them when they need it.

Specky was a beautiful bird.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Specky was a beautiful looking bird, and I'm sure she loved both you and Chucky very much.
It is always a terrible time when you lose one of your pets, just keep remembering the good times you spent with and watching her, the special moments that will stay in your memory always.
Hugs
Alaska


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I'm sending the biggest hug I can to you. Specky was a beautiful bird. I know Chuckie is really sad over losing her. 

Specky should go in our Hall of Fame.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

What can I say that hasn't already been said. 

Specky was a beauty and my heart goes out to Chuckie, and to you, who have had so many trials and tribulations lately.

It is time for a BIG GROUP HUG, from all of us!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone. Specky was, indeed, a very special and regal lady. How she put up with Chuckie and his goofy, teenager like demeanor is beyond me. She certainly knocked his socks off and changed him from a spoiled, bratty, people pigeon into a pigeon pigeon.

Specky wore a 1999 AU band from a club that was long defunct, and I was never able to locate her owner. For my sake and Chuckie's sake, that was a blessing.

Hopefully another little lady pijjjie will catch Chuckie's eye and will be able to keep him in line as well as Specky did.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Specky was an elegant bird and a good mate for Chuckie. My condolences to both of you on your loss.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terry,

How all at once touching and heartbreaking that Chuckie was standing guard over Specky when you found her this morning. Truly a double whammy on top of everything else for you. I'm very sorry to hear about Specky and hope that Chuckie's heart will be on the mend soon so that he can find another true love.

fp


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Terry, 
That is sad. My condolances go out to you.I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Terry,
I'm so sorry to hear of your loss  My sympathy and prayers go out to you and Specky, I'm sure she was warmly greeted when she crossed the rainbow bridge.
All our best,


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry, Specky was and still is a beautiful, elegant lady bird. Tell Chuckie that there's a sad little blue bar hen here in Maine if he's interested and wants to come for a visit.
Daryl


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry Terry. It is terrible when they slip away so quietly and humbly, without any fuss or warning.

Cynthia


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the offer, Daryl! We'll see if someone here takes Chuckie's fancy or vice versa first.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Squeaks and I too*

add our condolences for your loss! We also send, along with all, a HUGE COMFORTING HUG...

Do let us know when Chuckie, hopefully, finds another mate.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Terry,
Your hearts must be heavy. Like the rest of the PigeonTalk members, I too offer my sympathy. I hope that soon you both will feel ready to move on and continue to love as you open your hearts up to another little soul... best wishes.


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Terry, I'm so sorry for your loss  and I pray that Chuckie finds more happiness. Thank you both for giving her a beautiful 2nd chance at life, filled w/all she could dream of. Specky will be watching over both of you, always.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Terry,
I am so sorry for your loss. Specky & Chuckie are beautiful. Your devotion to God's creatures is beyond compare. Specky was blessed to enjoy life in your care.
You are in my thoughts & prayers.
Hope you & Chucky feel better soon. Take care.

Phyll


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone again. I'm OK .. not happy but OK .. Chuckie's OK .. not happy, but OK. Specky was an older bird when she got here and quickly became a favorite of mine .. obviously, Chuckie was smitten .. what wasn't to love in the Specky bird .. she was gentle, beautiful, regal, and knew proper manners and taught the snot nosed Chuckie bird how to behave in the presence of a real lady. I've seen it happen before with my beloved Ptero and his older lady, Jewel. These older women just have it all going for them!

Keep in mind that I am an older woman and might be prejudiced in my comments .. fortunately my husband is an older man, so I don't have to deal with such issues <LOL>!

Terry


----------

